# Heaters



## bugs (27 Apr 2008)

Any thoughts/recommendations re heaters? Good or bad experiences? I hate heaters with suction cups that constantly fail and allow the damned thing to drop off the glass all the time. Not interested in in-line heaters - don't need to spend the money as the tank is massive and a heater will be hardly noticeable.

I need a 300w and they seem to range from Â£9.99 on eBay to Â£20+ for JBL (for example).

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Apr 2008)

I use Rena Smart Heater, so far the best I have seen and used.







I had used the Juwel Heaters but kept forgetting to turn them off while doing water changes and the they would heat too much and when you filled the tank up again they would just break. After that happening twice brought a Rena.
They automatic turn off if the water level is too low and they are pretty much unbreakable.

Worth a look into.


----------



## Luketendo (27 Apr 2008)

Visitherm are meant to be the best.


----------



## beeky (28 Apr 2008)

I use a visitherm and it's worked fine for the last 7/8 years or so. I don't bother sticking it to the glass as, like you say, they always fall off. I rest one end on the gravel/sand and raise the cable end by kinking the cable and hooking it over the side of the tank. If you've got good water flow I don't think it matters too much what angle you have it at.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Apr 2008)

The jager heaters get excellent reviews and will be my heat of choice from now on.  Cheep too and you supposedly can use a lower watter one, saving electricity.

Sam


----------



## bugs (4 May 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Another question...

The tank is 350 ltrs. I'd originally thought 1 x 300w should do the trick. The house is centrally heated - usually 18-19c, except overnight when the stat is set to 5c (but the house rarely gets that cold, if ever - I don't stay awake to check!).

300w seems to be at the upper limit for a 350ltr. Any thoughts etc?

Cheers


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 May 2008)

On a tank that size I'd have two heaters.  Then if one does stick off you have a back up and if one sticks on it will take a lot longer to cause heating issues.  On my old 180 litre (before I switched to a thermofilter) I ran 2 150W tronics.  One of those failed and the other kept my Tangyikans in there (fussy fish at the best of times) alive and healthy until I could replace it.  For your tank I'd go with 2 200W heaters as you'll then have spare capacity if the temperature ever were to drop and a back up if one heater goes.


----------



## curlywig (5 May 2008)

i currently have a hagen heater which hasnt fallen off the glass yet, it has a little computer chip in the heater which is ment to prevent it locking on. i have also used a sera heater which has good suction and looks smart and well built


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 May 2008)

curlywig said:
			
		

> i currently have a hagen heater which hasnt fallen off the glass yet, it has a little computer chip in the heater which is ment to prevent it locking on. i have also used a sera heater which has good suction and looks smart and well built



Those Hagern ones with the chip are the Tronics.  See my post above...


----------



## curlywig (5 May 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> curlywig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, ive heard of this happening before.


----------



## GreenNeedle (30 May 2008)

you could always get the Hydor 300W external heater (no suckers. lol)

Andy


----------



## TDI-line (31 May 2008)

I've been using the JBL one, seems pretty good too, and the Jager one for many years too.


----------

